# Need Help! TTC and confusion with GP!



## India Girl (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Girls in NI

I have been ttc for 8 months now.
My hubby had SA done and his GP told us he was infertile. After being inconsolable all weekend they phoned us back on Mon and said they had misread the results and all was fine. 'they where not familiar with how to read SA results'! OMG!

I have had day 5 and 21 blood tests. However I have an irregular cycle and on the day 21 test I had a positive OPK in the evening. Does that render the test useless? Receptionist said my results are fine-Progesterone level is 1.3.  have an app with my GP on Wed and I dont even know what to ask or where to start! The more I google the more I am convinced i have PCOS. I had an ovarian cyst diaganosed a few years a go.

Any advice really appreciated
India Girl


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi India Girl, the main thing I would push for is a referral to a fertilty consultant as there is only so much your GP can do.  At least then you can get your suspicions confirmed or ruled out and start to move forward.

Good luck.


----------

